
Lost chapter of world's first novel found in Japanese storeroom - ilamont
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2019/oct/10/lost-chapter-the-tale-of-genji-murasaki-shikibu-found-japan
======
gus_massa
post-dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21228254](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21228254)

Note that they found an ancient transcription of one of the known chapters,
not a brand new chapter.

